# Bagnino



## mikasa_90

Ciao.
Come si dice in Romeno ''bagnino''?
Grazie


----------



## Trisia

"Bagnino" meaning...?

(If it's the noun, meaning lifeguard, it's "salvamar" in Romanian)


----------



## mikasa_90

Sì, lifeguard


----------



## Trisia

That's it then: *salvamar*.

(That should show up in most dictionaries, though)


----------

